# Local farm has a different kind of pumpkin disposal!



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Kind of cute, they could of used our help though 

http://www.fox59.com/videobeta/f7bb...1eb3/News/Sherman-Live-Waterman-s-Farm-Market


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If I were a kid visiting there, I'd be feeding that dinosaur all day


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

THAT, ladies and gentlemen..is freaking cool.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> If I were a kid visiting there, I'd be feeding that dinosaur all day


and the poor operator would never get a lunch break! :lolkin: would you be one of those kids that have to be dragged away kicking and screaming?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> and the poor operator would never get a lunch break! :lolkin: would you be one of those kids that have to be dragged away kicking and screaming?


No, but I would make a pouty face:jol:


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

That is so awesome! How did they think of that?


----------

